

The “Almost” Billionaire’s Blueprint for an Abundant Life - hardline
http://www.chrisbrisson.com/strategy/michael-masterson-blueprint
How the heck do you accomplish so much in such a short period of time. This dude is an animal.
======
Jun8
I don't want to put this guy down or anything but

"He’s a poet. (written over 1,000 poems and 350 in 07′ alone)"

made me laugh out loud. Is he planning to double his poetic output next year?

~~~
Shooter
Yeah, you can smell the BS, can't you? He's a very prolific writer...and a
scam artist.

[IIRC, his real name is Mark Ford. He's gotten in trouble in the past for
laundering money, fraud, etc.]

